# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τα καναρίνια μας και τα χειροποίητα κλουβιά τους

## olga

Αυτά είναι τα μικρά μας! Τα έχουμε στο κλιμακοστάσιο, στο οποίο υπάρχει φυσικός φωτισμός και αερίζεται καλά, για να μην ανυσηχούμε για αρπακτικά.

Τα ξύλινα κλουβιά είναι χειροποίητα. Τα έχει φτιάξει ο πατέρας μου, και τώρα ετοιμάζει και μερικά ακόμα.

Αυτά είναι τα αρσενικά 
 

 










και αυτά τα θηλυκά

----------


## Ρία

πανεμορφα τα πουλάκια!!1 κ τα κλουβιά, ειδικά το σκαλιστό, είναι τρομερά!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

_πανέμορφα και τα κλουβιά και τα πουλιά...!!!

Υ.Γ.η πιο ωραία φωτογραφία είναι η τελευταία...!!!_

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!! και τα κλουβια και τα καναρινακια σας!! να τα χαιρεστε!!!

----------


## lefteris13

Πολυ ωραια κλουβια και ομορφα πουλια!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Να τα χαίρεσαι Όλγα !!! Μπράβο στον Μπαμπά !!!!*

----------


## Nikolakas

Μπραβο Ολγα που μας τα έδειξες και συγχαρητήρια στον πατέρα σου, είναι φοβερός μάστορας!!!!!

----------


## xXx

Ωραία κλουβάκια και πουλάκια αλλά καλή και η φωτογραφική μηχανή σου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Όμορφα τα πουλάκια, τα κλουβάκια έργα τέχνης!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα και τα πουλάκια και τα κλούβια  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια! Τα κόκκινα είναι γερμανικά, τα κίτρινα μαλινουα, τα δύο απο τα τρία γκρι τιμπράντο (νομίζω), και τα υπόλοιπα κοινά.

Τα κλουβάκια αποδείχτηκαν και πολύ πρακτικά! Το επόμενο απο ότι ενημερώθηκα δεν θα έχει σίδερα αλλά ξύλα απο σουβλάκια.

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφα και τα κλουβια και τα πουλια

----------


## manos 9

πανεμορφα κλουβακια μπραβο στον μαστορα πατερα σου.παντα αξιος.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι κουκλακια ειναι αυτα! και τα κλουβια ειναι υπεροχα εργα τεχνης! ειδικα το πρωτο! να σου κανω μια ερωτηση, με ποιο τροπο καθαριζεις το κλουβι? επισης, οπως ενημερωθηκες για το επομενο κλουβι που θα εχει καλαμακια απο σουβλακι αντι για σιδερο, δεν πιστευεις οτι ειναι λιγο επικυνδινο? ειδικα εαν σπασει καταλαθος ενα καλαμακι  δεν θα υπαρχει κινδυνος διαφυγης?

----------


## olga

Τα ξυλάκια που θα βάλει είναι απο μπαμπού  σχετικά ελαστικά και δεν σπάνε εύκολα, φυσικά πριν τα βάλει θα βεβαιωθεί πως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάποιο ατύχημα.

Τα κλουβιά στο πίσω μέρος έχουν πορτούλα που ανοίγει και τραβάμε έξω το σκηνάκι, βγαίνει η πλαστική λεκανίτσα, αλλάζουμε χαρτί και τα πλένουμε. Επίσεις υπάρχει και σήτα για να μήν κατεβαίνουν τα πουλιά κάτω και μασάνε το χαρτί. 

Εδώ στο κάτω μέρος είναι η πόρτα που ανοίγει


και απο κει βγαίνει η λεκανίτσα.

----------


## Panosfx

Ολγα ειναι πανεμορφα!
Μια απορια...Γιατι στα καναρινια βαζετε λιγο πολυ ολοι τοσο μικρα κλουβακια;Δεν χρειαζονται χωρο για να πετανε;
Οκ μη με βρισετε αν ειπα βλακεια...

----------


## olga

Στα μικρά κλουβάκια έχει αρσενικά που κελαηδάνε, και είναι το κάθε ένα μόνο του στο κλουβί, αλλά απο όσο τα βλέπω μπορούν να πετάξουν κανονικά. Στο άλλο το πιο μεγάλο τώρα έχουμε 2 πουλάκια θηλυκά, το κόκκινο και το κίτρινο.

----------


## Deimitori

Πανέμορφα τα καναρινάκια και εξαιρετικά και τα κλουβιά! Καλός μάστορας ο πατέρας σου!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τα εχει σχεδιασει ολα ο πατερας σου δηλαδη? τελεια ιδεα παντως αυτη με τη λεκανιτσα και την πορτουλα απο πισω!

----------


## olga

Όλα μόνος τα έφτιαξε, πήρε και κάποιες ίδεες απο τον ίντερνετ βέβαια. Αυτό που μου άρεσε εμένα πιο πολύ ήταν οι ταίστρες που είναι εξωτερικές στα 2 κλουβιά και δεν πιάνουν χώρο.

----------


## Gardelius

Απίθανα ! !!!!! Όμορφα ......τα πουλιά σου σκετα κουκλιά!!!!!! ΝΑ τα προσεχεις και να ειναι παντα υγιει !!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

το ομορφοτερο ειναι αυτο που εχεις τα θυληκα.αυτην την δουλεια κανει ο πατερα σου ή ειναι χομπι?

----------


## olga

Όχι για χόμπι το κάνει, συνταξιούχος είναι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Χάσαμε και τον άλλο ΜΕΤΡ του είδους τον Νικόλα από την Κύπρο με τα όμορφα κλουβάκια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μα που είσαι ρε Νικόλαααααααα ?????????????*  :Happy0065:

----------


## fysaei

γλύκα τα καναρινάκια !! όσο για τα κλουβάκια..στέιτ οφ δι αρτ!! :: 

(θυμήθηκα τώρα κάτι ιταλικά ηχειάκια με δέρμα και ξύλο χωρίς το εύρος μεγαλυτέρων βέβαια αλλά.. σκέτο γλύκισμα :Icon Smile: )

----------


## Silentpanther

Πραγματικά τέλεια

----------


## Gardelius

> *Χάσαμε και τον άλλο ΜΕΤΡ του είδους τον Νικόλα από την Κύπρο με τα όμορφα κλουβάκια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μα που είσαι ρε Νικόλαααααααα ?????????????*


Χάθηκε Αλεξ. Χάθηκα στον ωκεανό  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Χάθηκε Αλεξ. Χάθηκα στον ωκεανό



*χαχαχαχχαχαχα επιτέλους ξανά στην παρέα !!! 
*

----------


## olga

Τα τιμπράντο μας κάνανε αυγουλάκια και την Κυριακή σκάσανε και τα τέσσερα αφου ο πατέρας μου τα είχε αντικαταστήσει με ψεύτικα αυγά μέχρι να γεννήσει το θηλυκό όλα τα αυγά. 
Αυτό είναι το αρσενικό και στη φωλιά το θηλυκό




Και εδώ τα μικρά

----------


## geam

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!! Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον και τα καναρινια!!! Οχι μονο παπαγαλοι.,...* ::

----------


## Gardelius

*olga Δωσε φωτο στο λαο.......*  :Love0030:

----------


## olga

Λοιπόν εδώ είναι τα πρασινάκια μας!
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG]

Σήμερα πετάξανε στο κλαρί!
[/IMG]
Αυτά είναι απο κόκκινα καναρίνια, το αρσενικό έχει σκουφάκι
[IMG][/IMG]

Και τέλος τα 3 τιμπραντάκια
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω!!! Έχουν πολύ πλάκα τα μωρά καναρινάκια!!!
Εγώ είδα πρώτη φορά φέτος από κοντά και έχω τρελαθεί!
Να σας ζήσουν Όλγα!!!

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν τα κόκκινα! πρώτη φορά ζευγαρώσαμε αυτό το χρώμα και δεν είχα ξαναδεί πορτοκαλί νεοσσούς!

----------


## lagreco69

Ολγα ειναι πανεμορφα!!! με το καλο ολα στο κλαδι.  :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ελάτε βρε παιδιά δεν μ΄έφαγε η θάλασσα, απλά στην περιοχή του σπιτιού μου όλο και πλημμυρίζουν τα παραδεξάμενα του  ΟΤΕ και μας παιδεύουν... Νέες περιοχές οικισμών και όλο προβλήματα... Αλέξανδρε εδώ είμαι και θα επανέλθω με τις κατασκευές... Ωραία τα κλουβιά του μπαμπάς σου Όλγα, να τον χαίρεσαι...

----------


## Gardelius

*Κουκλια!! Να τα χαιρεσαι με υγεια!! καλα,..τα πορτοκαλι ολα τα λεφτα!!!!!
*

----------


## geog87

να σας ζησουν!!!!ομορφιες!!!!φτου φτου!!!

----------


## olga

Τα νέα μας μικρούλια είναι απο αυτό εδώ το ζευγαράκι....
 



Τα κόκκινα πουλάκια μεγαλώνουν! Ο αρσενικός έχει σκουφάκι. Το μάυρο που φαίνεται στο κεφάλι 2 μικρών είναι σκουφάκι?

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι? θα μας το πουν οι ειδικοι! πολυ ομορφοι και οι γονεις και τα μικρουλια τους Ολγα και μεγαλωνουν τοσο γρηγορα! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!! Όντως αναπτυσσονται ταχυτατα!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι και με το καλο στο κλαδι!!*  ::

----------


## mitsman

Σκουφακι ειναι και ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## olga

Αυτά είναι τα μικρά απο τον κόκκινο σκουφάτο και απο μια άλλη κόκκινη






Αυτά είναι τα δύο πράσινα που μεγάλωσαν και τα βάλαμε μόνα τους



Η οικογένεια τιμπράντο




Και τέλος τα κόκκινα που μεγάλωσαν και έβγαλαν και σκουφάκι σαν τον μπαμπά τους!

----------


## mitsman

χαχχαχαχχαχαα τι ομορφα που ειναι.... μου εφτιαξες την μερα!

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!! Πανέμορφα!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!! Ολγα να τα χαιρεστε!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα, φτου φτου.. να τα χαιρεστε!

----------


## manos 9

πολυ ομορφα μπραβο.

----------


## αντρικος

ολγα να τα χαιρεσε ολα πανεμορφα κουκλακιααααα ολα ειδικα τα σκουφατα ειναι αστερια  :Happy:  και τα κλουβια που εκανε ο μπαμπας σου ειναι τελια καλιτεχνης!!!!

----------


## piranhas2

φοβεραααααααααααααααα!!

----------


## γιαννης χ

τα κοκκινα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα......

----------


## Peri27

ΤΙ ομορφα πυλάκια ..και τι υπεροχα παλατάκια!! TΕΛΕΙΑ και τα 2 !!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## panathinaikaki

ειναι ολα πανεμορφα!!!να τα χαιρεσαι!!!μακαρι να εχω κι εγω την τυχη να μεγαλωσω μερικα μωρακια φετος!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Πουλιά - κλουβιά τέλεια!!! :Happy0065:

----------


## BugsBunny

Φοβερά. . .

----------


## kostas0206

Καταπληκτικά!!!!

----------


## olga

Τα μικρά λιζάρντ




Μαζί τους είναι και ένα timbrado που το τσίμπαγαν τα αδέρφια του.


Και οι γονείς

----------


## vicky_ath

Ααα τι όμορφα πουλάκια!!! Εχει πολύ πλάκα το κίτρινο κεφαλάκι τους!!
Να σας ζήσουν Όλγα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Παρα μα παρα πολυ ομορφα.Στο τσακ δεν πηρα ζευγαρι lizard φετος.Να σου ζησουν  Ολγα.

----------


## lagreco69

Πω πω! ομορφιες και καμαρι, ειναι πανεμορφα Ολγα να τα χαιρεστε!!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι....

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πανεμορφα και πολυ περιποιημενα!!!!!! Lizard απο τα αγαπημενα μου καναρινακια!

----------


## Peri27

πωπωπω τι ομορφαα που ειναι με τα κιτρινα καπελακια τους!!  :Happy:  χιχι!! να τα χαιρεστε !!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ΑλεξανδροςΚαλλιακμανης

πολλυ καλη δουλεια ολγα μπραβο!!!!!Πανεμορφα καναρηνακια και πολλυ ομορφα κλουβια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## xXx

Να σας ζήσουνε olga

----------


## jimgo

κουκλια ειναι , και με το κιτρινο στο κεφαλακι τους ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## moustakias

Τυχερά τα πουλάκια σου έχουν πολύ ωραία κλουβάκια....
Τους αξίζουν όμως γιατί είναι πολύ όμορφα

----------


## Steliosan

:: Μπραβο πολυ ωραια να σου ζησουν.

----------


## olga

Μερικά απο τα μικρά λιζάρντ

----------


## saxo_29

Πολυ ομορφα Χρυσαυγη. Να τα χαιρεσαι...κουκλια ειναι ολα!

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα!!! να τα χαιρεστε Ολγα.  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζησουν!!!! πειριμενα φωτο πως και πως!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Παρα πολυ ωραια ολα! 

 :Happy0064: 


Δινεις και ιδεες ..... !!

----------


## olga

Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ! 

Τι ιδέες δίνω???

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ! 
> 
> Τι ιδέες δίνω???


Για να φτιαξουμε και εμεις ξυλινα κλουβακια 
Δεν ξερω το αποτελεσμα αλλα αρκει η προσπαθεια!

----------


## olga

Αμα εχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθεις αξιζει τον κόπο!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Αμα εχεις χρόνο να ασχοληθεις αξιζει τον κόπο!


Σιγουρα αξιζει μετα απο απο αυτα που ειδα! 

Απο χρονο οτι χρονο θα ειπαρχει θα χρεισημοποιητε!!!!

Ετσι και αλλιως αυτες τις μερες πρεπει να φτιαξω μια μεγαλη κλουβα 
προς το φθινοπωρο μινι εκτροφειο
τωρα θα βαλω στο προγραμα και τα ξυλινα κλουβακια!!!

----------


## olga

Ωραία! Με το καλό το εκτροφείο! Να παίρνουμε και εμεις ιδεες απο σενα!

----------


## antonispahn

Πολυ ωραια τα μικρα λιζαρντ

----------


## olga

To πανέμορφο τιμπραντάκι που μου έδωσε ο Δημήτρης και η Βίκυ! Σε μια γωνιά δεν καθοταν να το βγάλω μια καλή φωτογραφία! Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά που μου το εμπιστεύτικαν!

----------


## Gardelius

Να σου ζήσει!!!! Κουκλάκι!!!!! και βεβαια,... συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να το χαιρεσαι Ολγα!!!!!! το μοναδικο κιτρινακι για φετος.... ευχομαι να το χαρεις και εσυ και ο μπαμπας σου!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα πανεμορφο!!! να το χαιρεστε Ολγα. 

πολλα μπραβο!!! στην Βικυ και στον Δημητρη για την ευγενη χειρονομια τους. 

Σαλιαριζει καθολου?

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! ¨οχι δεν σαλιαρίζει ακόμα! αλλά ειναι πολύ ζωηρό και ενεργητικο!

----------


## mitsman

Ααααα δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρσενικο!!! Κανένα τιμπραντο δεν έχει σαλιαρισει!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Γιατι βρε παιδια? αν ειναι θηλυκο τι πειραζει? Γερό να ναι και οτι ναναι!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Γιατι βρε παιδια? αν ειναι θηλυκο τι πειραζει? Γερό να ναι και οτι ναναι!!!!


Δεν ειπαμε οτι πειραζει, οτι θελει ας ειναι. του χρονου θα εχει ταιρι! αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν ειπαμε οτι πειραζει, οτι θελει ας ειναι. του χρονου θα εχει ταιρι! αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.


Εσύ κατι ξέρεις......  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Χρυσαυγη πανεμμορφο! Να το χαιρεσε!!! Μπραβο παιδια!
Ταιρι θα βρειν 100% χαμος γινετε εκει! Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα ολγα!!! Να τα χαιρεσε και χαρηκα που σε γνωρισα και απο κοντα! Θα τα ξαναπουμε καποια στιγμη!
Θα κανω αι εγω παρουσιαση!! Οπου να 'ναι!!!

----------


## olga

Ενα όμορφο πουλάκι του Ηλία (Gardelius) ήρθε στην παρέα μας! Το χρώμα του μου αρεσε πολυ απο την πρώτη στιγμή που το είδα αφού ειναι το αντίθετο απο τα λιζαρντ, κίτρινο με καφέ σκουφάκι! Όταν βγάλει ολα τα νεα πουπουλα θα ειναι ακομα πιο ομορφος! Φαγανός και καλός τραγουδιστής ο Ηλίας! 






Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Ηλια (Gardelius) που μου τον εμπιστεύτηκε να τον φροντίζω!

----------


## Gardelius

Αυγή η ευχαρίστηση ειναι δικη μου, βλέποντας τον μικρο να ειναι σε πολύ καλα χερια! 

Είμαι σίγουρος πως με την ολοκλήρωση της πτερορροιας θα είναι Νο1 τραγουδιστής, σίγουρα 

όμως ειναι "φωνακλας" αφού προέρχεται απο "καλλιτεχνική" οικογένεια!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Να τον χαιρεσαι!!! Ολγα πολυ ομορφος αντρακος. 
Πολλα μπραβο!!!! στον Ηλια για την ευγενη του χειρονομια.  :Happy: 

Λιακο γιος του Μαριου ειναι το μικρο?

----------


## Gardelius

> Να τον χαιρεσαι!!! Ολγα πολυ ομορφος αντρακος. 
> Πολλα μπραβο!!!! στον Ηλια για την ευγενη του χειρονομια. 
> 
> Λιακο γιος του *Μαριου* ειναι το μικρο?


Σ ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!!

Like father...... like son...!!!

Ναι φιλαράκι .... δεν ειναι "φτυστός" ο πατέρας του με καπέλο?  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ειναι υπεροχος Ολγα! να τον χαιρεσαι.  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφος με εκπληκτικά χρώματα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

Να σου ζησει Ολγα!Μπραβο Ηλια!

----------


## NIKOSP

πωπω ενας κουκλος!!! Να τον χαιρεσαι Ολγα!!!
Μπραβο Λιακοοοοο!!!!

----------


## euaggelia

πανεμορφος ο κουκλος σου  Ολγα...να τον χαιρεσαι και να τον καμαρωνεις....Βεβαια,το πρωτο μπραβο,παει και στον Ηλια,που ειναι και ο "ηθικος δημιουργος"του πανεμορφου καναρινιου σου!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## Sandra

Μερακλής ο μπαμπάς σου πάντως.. Υπέροχα!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Πανεμορφο να σου ζησει!!!!μπραβο και στον κυριο Gardelius :Angel02:

----------

